# battery drain 03 GTI VR6



## SINISTER71 (Jul 8, 2012)

Within the last week or so my battery has been draining, so i took a test light (cant find my volt meter) hooked it up to the positive batt cable unhooked from batt terminal. light glows bright and there is a clicking sound under the dash.







i took relay #409 out because that seemed to be where the noise was coming from then i hooked up the batt wire and the noise stopped but test light was still glowing bright so it seems that the drain is still present. relay 409 is the fuel pump relay by the way. WTF!!!


----------



## GTINOOB619 (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you ever figure this out??


----------



## h0r0k0 (Aug 17, 2012)

Does your fuel pump randomly like kick on for a seconds while your car is off? Mine is doing that and wondering if that relay is the culprit


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

ignition switch faulty?


----------



## Simon501 (Dec 31, 2015)

*battery drain problem*

Hey , I have same problem with VW Passat , my batt has been draining , did U fiound problem what was happened...? and solution 
Thanks


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Simon501 said:


> Hey , I have same problem with VW Passat , my batt has been draining , did U fiound problem what was happened...? and solution
> Thanks


If the relay is clicking and draining the battery, it means that the control side of the relay has current and is closing the relay or the spring that holds the relay normally open is bad. If replacing that doesn't fix it, you'll have to find the fuel pump relay wire on the ECU and check for impedance to see if it's shorting out.


----------

